# If you loves GSD's, Please watch Kuno's video-he needs a home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

*bumping up for KUNO-WHAT an amazing dog!
Have Tissues Ready.
KUNO needs a home!!!!*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet boy. I hope his previous owner pays dearly for what he/she did to this dog.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

That was unbelievable!! What an awesome thing they did for him. It brings back a lot of memories for me, because my very first golden was in the exact same shape when he just wondered up to my house one day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Kuno!!
You have to see this video!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Kuno is beautiful, I hope he quickly finds the perfect home...has been through so much!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That made me cry!!! What a handsome handsome boy ......I can't imagine him being homeless for too long......he so deserves a loving home after what he's been through.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beautiful dog....and wonderful people for saving him. I hope he finds his furever home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping up for Kuno!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Kuno's video is wonderful, but have tissues ready!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, why why WHY did I watch that? I would take him in a heartbeat, if we could. I've been down the EPI road and would not hesitate to take another EPI dog. 

You might want to post this on germanshepherds.com
Many members there who are very familiar with EPI and there's a good chance that someone would give this gorgeous guy a good home. 

ETA - may his previous "owner" burn in hell.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Life of Riley*

LifeofRiley

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous, sweet boy. My prayers and hopes are with him that he finds a wonderful home. This boy deserves all the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for kuno!


----------

